# buffed-Show 217



## blindhai (20. November 2010)

Hallo, die neue buffed-Show fällt aus oder wie ist das? buffed-Cast gab es auch keinen aktuellen oder? Frage nur weil es dazu keine Informationen gibt/gab.


----------



## heugabel (20. November 2010)

ich frag mich sogar warum ich premium mitglied bin...


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2010)

Wieviele Buffed Shows gibt es? Wie oft fiel sie bisher aus?


----------



## heugabel (20. November 2010)

ohne statement und die werbung belassen. is nich ok.


----------



## Ogil (20. November 2010)

Nur so zum Thema "keine Informationen": Offizielle Meldung


----------



## blindhai (20. November 2010)

Ich finde es nur schade, dass niemand Bescheid sagt...gehört einfach zum guten Ton.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nur so zum Thema "keine Informationen": Offizielle Meldung






blindhai schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur schade, dass niemand Bescheid sagt...gehört einfach zum guten Ton.



o.O
Da ist doch eine offizielle Meldung.


----------



## Haxxler (20. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O
> Da ist doch eine offizielle Meldung.



Du musst ihm verzeihen, er nennt sich doch schon "blindhai" ^^


----------



## blindhai (20. November 2010)

Naja gut, dann ist es aber echt gut versteckt .

Ich öffne zum Start immer http://www.buffed.de/wow und da sieht man überhaupt nichts dazu...dafür ist aber die alte Show verlinkt...spätestens da hätte man es dazu schreiben können.

Aber ich will ja nicht meckern immerhin habt ihr es "irgendwo" vermerkt .


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. November 2010)

Stimmt, das "Irgendwo" war direkt auf der buffed.de-Startseite. Da die buffed-show ja nicht nur WoW beinhaltet, wurde das Thema halt nicht ein einem Subbereich gelistet.

Gestern war es übrigens ganz oben auf der "normalen" buffed Startseite.


----------



## blindhai (20. November 2010)

Dann werde ich es wohl wieder übersehen, weil ich nunmal nur WoW spiele . Evtl. passiert das auf der neuen Seite mit dem Hitzesystem ja nicht mehr, wenn dann nur die ichtigen Themen oben sind und nicht die buffedShow von anno dazumal .


----------



## Mondokir (21. November 2010)

Da sieht man einfach, dass das Buffedteam doch nur Menschen sind. ^^
Jeder wird mal krank.


----------



## TomField (21. November 2010)

ich bin ehrlich, ich hab es aber auch nicht gesehen und habe von freitag bis heute mehrach täglich geschaut aber diese news gar nicht gefunden. sorry aber das war viell. gut gemeint aber kacke versteckt. wär die oben gewesen den ganzen tag.. hätte ichs ja gesehen, andere wohl auch


----------



## blindhai (21. November 2010)

Dann waren wir beide wohl die einzigen wobei man die ganzen anderen die es...nicht interessiert, die nicht schreiben können/wollen, die eh nichts mitbekommen...noch berücksichtigen muss .


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

aha  danke


----------



## Talin78 (22. November 2010)

Warum gibt es diese Woche keine neue Buffed Show? Hab ich da was übersehen? Nicht dass es jetzt schlimm wäre, aber eine Ankündigung oder Stellungnahme in News wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Smeal (22. November 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/buffed/news/17487/buffed-intern-Ausnahmezustand-bei-buffed-de-Verschiebung-der-buffedShow


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2010)

Info auf der Startseite, Threads im Forum ... und die Leute raffen es dennoch nicht.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Info auf der Startseite, Threads im Forum ... und die Leute raffen es dennoch nicht.



Tja, manchmal sieht der Otto-Normal-User eben den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------

